# Resort pictures of Marriott's Crystal Shores (inside)



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, we just came back from a week at Marriott's Crystal Shores in Florida.  Here are the pictures I took of the resort.  I'll write a review soon but I thought I'd give you a peek today.  If you have any questions let me know and I'll try and answer them.

http://disneyfreak86.smugmug.com/Ti...hores/27440503_ZRXXrF#!i=2307955006&k=gPZ2f6X


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice photo album. 

We also had used Webshots but, we'd started the switch to Smugmug a year ago and I had already decided to drop Webshots when our renewal was up. I'm much happier with Smugmug's site and service.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice photos- can truly see the upgraded features. Loved the balcony and the furniture on it


----------



## tmoscola (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow - Great photos!!! This post could not have come at a better time. Last week I was going back and forth between staying at Oceana Palms and Crystal Shores. After gathering some information from the group, I ended up booking at Crystal Shores. Seeing these pictures....I am so glad that I booked the resort. Looking forward to your review. Can you please add some information on the pools. Most of our time will probably be spent at the beach, but I am curious about the sun/shade factors at the pools considering their locations in between the towers.


----------



## CashEddie (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the pics.  We are going to Crystal Shores this June and these pics adds to our excitement.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Nice photo album.
> 
> We also had used Webshots but, we'd started the switch to Smugmug a year ago and I had already decided to drop Webshots when our renewal was up. I'm much happier with Smugmug's site and service.


Yes, it looks like I'll be following your footsteps.  I'm more upset about all the albums I had on webshots.  It would be too time consuming for me to duplicate them all again.   But I loved going to look at them to count all the places that I've been.    Most of them are outdated anyways, so, I guess I'll be starting over.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Nice photos- can truly see the upgraded features. Loved the balcony and the furniture on it


 Yes, the balcony was the best I've ever seen.   Also, the sliders opened up the entire place.  It was like being in one big room between the living room, dining room and balcony.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2013)

tmoscola said:


> Wow - Great photos!!! This post could not have come at a better time. Last week I was going back and forth between staying at Oceana Palms and Crystal Shores. After gathering some information from the group, I ended up booking at Crystal Shores. Seeing these pictures....I am so glad that I booked the resort. Looking forward to your review. Can you please add some information on the pools. Most of our time will probably be spent at the beach, but I am curious about the sun/shade factors at the pools considering their locations in between the towers.


 I just noticed I didn't add pictures of the second pool.  So, I added them.  I might have pictures on my other camera that I still need to download.   

There are two pools.  One has the slide and the other doesn't.  The one with slide was in the shade most of the day.  The pool was heated though.  The other pool was in the sun all day.  They even had cabanas you could rent near the pool with the slide but it is in the shade all day so, I didn't see the advantage of that.   Maybe in the summer it is different as you might want to be in the shade.  

We only went in the pool with the slide.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2013)

CashEddie said:


> Thanks for the pics.  We are going to Crystal Shores this June and these pics adds to our excitement.


 Great resort.  I'm sure the weather will be so much better in June than in December.


----------



## CashEddie (Jan 7, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I just noticed I didn't add pictures of the second pool.  So, I added them.  I might have pictures on my other camera that I still need to download.
> 
> There are two pools.  One has the slide and the other doesn't.  The one with slide was in the shade most of the day.  The pool was heated though.  The other pool was in the sun all day.  They even had cabanas you could rent near the pool with the slide but it is in the shade all day so, I didn't see the advantage of that.   Maybe in the summer it is different as you might want to be in the shade.
> 
> We only went in the pool with the slide.



Hey Cisco, 

I took a 2nd look at your pics after you posted this and didn't realize you had 5 pages of photos (I awalys do that on these photo sites ) 

I see some of the shots which appear to be from your balcony that has views of the gulf.  Was your unit a gulf side or gulf view unit?  The view from there was pretty good.  We have a gulf side room booked and just wanted to get an idea of what the view maybe from our room.  Thanks.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2013)

CashEddie said:


> Hey Cisco,
> 
> I took a 2nd look at your pics after you posted this and didn't realize you had 5 pages of photos (I awalys do that on these photo sites )
> 
> I see some of the shots which appear to be from your balcony that has views of the gulf.  Was your unit a gulf side or gulf view unit?  The view from there was pretty good.  We have a gulf side room booked and just wanted to get an idea of what the view maybe from our room.  Thanks.


  Per my reservations I reserved a Gulf Side.   We were in Room 1209.  Which was the 12th floor.  On the resort map it shows that gulf side and gulf view are in the same building.  There were only 3 units on each floor.  I think it went up to 15 floors skipping 13th floor and I don't think there were any units on the ground floor.  I have no idea if we were assigned our view or not.  Maybe someone who owns there would know.  

Also, for the first few days I couldn't figure out why our room was different from the other Marriotts that we have been too.  Then, I realized half way through our stay that these are converted hotel rooms.  I noticed that the middle unit in our wing did not have a balcony off the 2nd bedroom but I believe the other 2 units do.  We had ceiling to floor windows but no balcony.  The master also has a balcony.  Although totally not needed. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 7, 2013)

Did you get a chance to stop by the sales office when you were there?  I did the 2nd week of December, right before you were there.  They said that they were going to start building the new tower in 2013.  Also said that the tower will be built were the existing parking is and will remain, with the new tower being built on top of the parking (garage).  Doesn't sound like anybody in the new tower will have much of a view.  Seems like putting the new tower where Stilts is would make more sense.

Hope you enjoyed Marco as much as I did.  Very, Very relaxing. Great prices for Veggies, Fruit, & Wine at Win Dixie: cheaper than Vegas & California.  Fresh daily caught fish at Paradise Fish Market for the Barbe.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Did you get a chance to stop by the sales office when you were there?  I did the 2nd week of December, right before you were there.  They said that they were going to start building the new tower in 2013.  Also said that the tower will be built were the existing parking is and will remain, with the new tower being built on top of the parking (garage).  Doesn't sound like anybody in the new tower will have much of a view.  Seems like putting the new tower where Stilts is would make more sense.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed Marco as much as I did.  Very, Very relaxing. Great prices for Veggies, Fruit, & Wine at Win Dixie: cheaper than Vegas & California.  Fresh daily caught fish at Paradise Fish Market for the Barbe.



If you look at the Resort Map for Crystal Shores on my-vactionclub.com, you will see where the new building has always been planned for buildout. It has it set behind the current structure.

My only concern during construction of the new section is where they would park people at the resort that are staying there.


----------



## bww (Jan 7, 2013)

Great pictures!!! We're going in October.....resort looks beautiful!! We reserved an ocean view villa with our points...any suggestions on things not to miss?:whoopie:


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 7, 2013)

Probably the most thorough set of resort pics I've seen.  Thanks.

The bedrooms look on the small side and I assume no jaccuzi?  Any idea as to the overall sq ft compared to other Marriotts...ie. BeachPlace is 1350 sq ft.

Brian


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 7, 2013)

REALLY nice - love the balcony!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Did you get a chance to stop by the sales office when you were there?  I did the 2nd week of December, right before you were there.  They said that they were going to start building the new tower in 2013.  Also said that the tower will be built were the existing parking is and will remain, with the new tower being built on top of the parking (garage).  Doesn't sound like anybody in the new tower will have much of a view.  Seems like putting the new tower where Stilts is would make more sense.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed Marco as much as I did.  Very, Very relaxing. Great prices for Veggies, Fruit, & Wine at Win Dixie: cheaper than Vegas & California.  Fresh daily caught fish at Paradise Fish Market for the Barbe.


 No, we did not stop by the sales office but the front desk told us they were going to start building in 2013.  They also said that there would be a new pool as well.   I agree, the new tower people will not have views.  Maybe it will be lower in points.  Next time, I'd like an ocean front view.  I liked our view but we didn't get a sunset view.  So, we had to walk out to the beach which was fine as well.   We shopped at Winn Dixie just for a tomato that I forgot to pick up but I wasn't impressed since I live in tomato county.  LOL...   We did most of our shopping at trader joes as most of the items are prepared like the marinated meats, etc.. It is a bit out of the way though.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> If you look at the Resort Map for Crystal Shores on my-vactionclub.com, you will see where the new building has always been planned for buildout. It has it set behind the current structure.
> 
> My only concern during construction of the new section is where they would park people at the resort that are staying there.


  I agree, the parking lot was pretty tight now.  We got back late one night and we did have to park further away.  I hope they have temporary parking set up as I thought there was very little public parking in Marco Island as whole.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2013)

bww said:


> Great pictures!!! We're going in October.....resort looks beautiful!! We reserved an ocean view villa with our points...any suggestions on things not to miss?:whoopie:


  We loved visiting Everglades National park and Cypress National Preserve.  Definitely the highlight for us.  We are total National park junkies.  We saw Alligators up close and personal.  Amazing...  I don't know if there are active year round but I've never seen so many in my life.  Definitely the highlight for us.  We also did an airboat tour and loved that.  We did 2 tours with the National park.  We did the Shark Tram tour and the 10,000 island tour at sunset.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> Probably the most thorough set of resort pics I've seen.  Thanks.
> 
> The bedrooms look on the small side and I assume no jaccuzi?  Any idea as to the overall sq ft compared to other Marriotts...ie. BeachPlace is 1350 sq ft.
> 
> Brian


Ah.. yes, the bedrooms were small and no jacuzzi. But the dining room and living room were much bigger.  The dining table could actually seat 6 people comfortably.   First time I've ever had a living that seat 6 people.  Plus they had 3 bar stools as well (right off the living room).  The balcony was just amazing.. 

I forgot to take pictures of the gym though.  But with the beach right there I didn't use the treadmill at all.   

P.S. no idea on the square footage.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 7, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> REALLY nice - love the balcony!


  Thanks.. the balcony was very nice.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 8, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Per my reservations I reserved a Gulf Side.   We were in Room 1209.  Which was the 12th floor.  On the resort map it shows that gulf side and gulf view are in the same building.  There were only 3 units on each floor.  I think it went up to 15 floors skipping 13th floor and I don't think there were any units on the ground floor.  I have no idea if we were assigned our view or not.  Maybe someone who owns there would know.
> 
> Also, for the first few days I couldn't figure out why our room was different from the other Marriotts that we have been too.  Then, I realized half way through our stay that these are converted hotel rooms.  I noticed that the middle unit in our wing did not have a balcony off the 2nd bedroom but I believe the other 2 units do.  We had ceiling to floor windows but no balcony.  The master also has a balcony.  Although totally not needed.
> 
> Hope that helps...



I can assure you that these units are not converted Hotel rooms.  I saw the building being constructed.

The shell used to be the old Raddison that was there before but everything interior was brand new.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 8, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I can assure you that these units are not converted Hotel rooms.  I saw the building being constructed.
> 
> The shell used to be the old Raddison that was there before but everything interior was brand new.


  I didn't mean to imply the inside was not new.  But you can tell it was previously a hotel room based on the layout.  Most Marriotts I've stayed at you walk into the unit and immediately see the kitchen, dining room and living room.  Then, on one side is the the master suite and then, on the other side is the 2nd bedroom and bathroom.  At Crystal Shores the rooms are all lined up in single row like a hotel room.  I can't find the right words to describe it.  But it starts with the kitchen and living room next to each other like one hotel room.  The next room is the entry way and dining room.  The next room is the 2nd bathroom and bedroom and the final room is the master bathroom and bedroom.  So, while the insides are new the shell is of a hotel room.  It is not typical of what I've seen in the Marriott timeshares I've stayed at.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 10, 2013)

tmoscola said:


> Wow - Great photos!!! This post could not have come at a better time. Last week I was going back and forth between staying at Oceana Palms and Crystal Shores. After gathering some information from the group, I ended up booking at Crystal Shores. Seeing these pictures....I am so glad that I booked the resort. Looking forward to your review. Can you please add some information on the pools. Most of our time will probably be spent at the beach, but I am curious about the sun/shade factors at the pools considering their locations in between the towers.



We are owners at Crystal Shores.  Actually, Oceana Palms was built with a similar design to Crystal Shores - so we were told by the sales staff.  The models we saw at Oceana Palms are similar.  Both have the really spacious balconies and similar master bathroom layouts.  So, if you enjoy the balconies you might want to give Oceana Palms a try too.  The largest wrap around balconies at Crystal Shores are only on the gulf front end units though.

As for the pools, the grotto pool, which is the one with the slide, tends to be much more shaded than the larger pool (don't remember the name).  However, we tend to be there the most mid-summer and occasionally late fall - so I am sure the shading changes a bit based on the season/sun angle.  The beach is great; however, there are a lot of shells - so I recommend beach shoes if you plan to do a lot of walking.

There are two floor plans for the 2 bedroom units - the end units have one floor plan and the middle units have another (three units per building per floor).  The middle unit is probably better if you have a family with young children.  Both bedrooms and bathrooms are on one side of the unit - the living area on the other.  The end units are more of a split plan - bedrooms on opposite sides of the living area - more like a traditional Marriott lock-off.  That being said, in the middle units the master bedroom has its own balcony so it is more private.  In the end units the guest room has its own balcony and the master shares with the living area - again, more like a traditional lock-off.  

A previous poster mentioned you can tell that these units were created from a previous hotel.  I would agree, if you look closely you will see things like columns in the middle of the living room - supporting structures left from when there used to be a wall there.  Also, the AC units are partitioned like the units were two rooms at one point.  I kind of wish someone had some photos of the Radisson rooms - I have found a few - it would be interesting to see how they did do the transformation.  I remember seeing it during construction as well - there was not much left but the concrete shell which was necessary to preserve their grandfathered beach set back.

Another poster had mentioned he was in unit 1209 but didn't know which view type this would be - that would be Gulfside.  Pretty much all of the units ending in 09, from what I remember, are Gulfside.  The Gulfview units are lower floors - less of a beach view.


----------



## hcarman (Jan 10, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> No, we did not stop by the sales office but the front desk told us they were going to start building in 2013.  They also said that there would be a new pool as well.   I agree, the new tower people will not have views.  Maybe it will be lower in points.  Next time, I'd like an ocean front view.  I liked our view but we didn't get a sunset view.  So, we had to walk out to the beach which was fine as well.   We shopped at Winn Dixie just for a tomato that I forgot to pick up but I wasn't impressed since I live in tomato county.  LOL...   We did most of our shopping at trader joes as most of the items are prepared like the marinated meats, etc.. It is a bit out of the way though.



Interesting to hear they are now saying they will start construction of Phase II in 2013.  We have been asking the manager about this every year and no one ever seems to know.  Have any of the other Crystal Shores owners heard this news at the owner's breakfasts?  Or, could this have been a misinformed sales person or front desk person?  Front desk staff have been really hoping they get things started on the second phase as they feel very cramped since they are still operating out of a modular construction trailer (used to be their model unit).  It really isn't a very good set up for a check in office, as you have to navigate steps to get the luggage cart down from the check in area, and there really isn't any place for someone to sit and wait - in other words, there is no lobby to speak of like most vacation clubs have.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 11, 2013)

hcarman said:


> Interesting to hear they are now saying they will start construction of Phase II in 2013.  We have been asking the manager about this every year and no one ever seems to know.  Have any of the other Crystal Shores owners heard this news at the owner's breakfasts?  Or, could this have been a misinformed sales person or front desk person?  Front desk staff have been really hoping they get things started on the second phase as they feel very cramped since they are still operating out of a modular construction trailer (used to be their model unit).  It really isn't a very good set up for a check in office, as you have to navigate steps to get the luggage cart down from the check in area, and there really isn't any place for someone to sit and wait - in other words, there is no lobby to speak of like most vacation clubs have.


  We did not do a sales presentation so I'm not 100% sure I believe them when they said construction would start in 2013.  I wondered if they just told that to everyone because of the odd layout of the resort and where the lobby check-in desk was.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 11, 2013)

hcarman said:


> Interesting to hear they are now saying they will start construction of Phase II in 2013.  We have been asking the manager about this every year and no one ever seems to know.  Have any of the other Crystal Shores owners heard this news at the owner's breakfasts?  Or, could this have been a misinformed sales person or front desk person?  Front desk staff have been really hoping they get things started on the second phase as they feel very cramped since they are still operating out of a modular construction trailer (used to be their model unit).  It really isn't a very good set up for a check in office, as you have to navigate steps to get the luggage cart down from the check in area, and there really isn't any place for someone to sit and wait - in other words, there is no lobby to speak of like most vacation clubs have.


The _*sales person was sure determined to sell me Crystal Shores Phase II points*_, because the points are so much more useful and flexible than my Shadow Ridge week, according to him.   So I'd say, if he had had the ability to sell me Crystal Shores Phase II points, I'd say they must be building phase II in the near future, but that's my guess.   Although he kept pushing the points, I kept saying I wasn't interested, so we didn't get into the details. 

Maybe someone going down to Crystal Shores over the next couple of months can get more info.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 11, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> The _*sales person was sure determined to sell me Crystal Shores Phase II points*_, because the points are so much more useful and flexible than my Shadow Ridge week, according to him.   So I'd say, if he had had the ability to sell me Crystal Shores Phase II points, I'd say they must be building phase II in the near future, but that's my guess.   Although he kept pushing the points, I kept saying I wasn't interested, so we didn't get into the details.
> 
> Maybe someone going down to Crystal Shores over the next couple of months can get more info.



This is the first we've heard of any changes to the Destination Club that could result in DC Trust Points having any kind of a home resort advantage.  The sales reps won't be able to sell "Crystal Shores Phase II points" if/when development continues there unless Marriott conveys all of the Phase II intervals to a Trust established for only those intervals.  I suppose it's possible that any intervals from any future Marriott development could be conveyed to a different Trust than the one in which all current conveyances are placed, but Marriott certainly hasn't announced anything that would support that set-up.  What your rep said is pretty far-fetched based on all the documents and statements that Marriott has released.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 12, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> This is the first we've heard of any changes to the Destination Club that could result in DC Trust Points having any kind of a home resort advantage.  The sales reps won't be able to sell "Crystal Shores Phase II points" if/when development continues there unless Marriott conveys all of the Phase II intervals to a Trust established for only those intervals.  I suppose it's possible that any intervals from any future Marriott development could be conveyed to a different Trust than the one in which all current conveyances are placed, but Marriott certainly hasn't announced anything that would support that set-up.  What your rep said is pretty far-fetched based on all the documents and statements that Marriott has released.


Your probably right, after all, I was talking to a timeshare saleman.  

Since I don't have "Marriott" points, don't know anything about "Marriott" points, and don't want "Marriott" points, (I'll stick with Marriott L/O weeks, RCI Points, & HGVC Points), I couldn't challenge or question anything that he said.   Sorry for repeating the bad info 

But I still luv'd Marco Island & had a great time


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 12, 2013)

I took a look at the City of Marco Island's Comprehensive Plan, Planning Board agenda/meeting minutes, and construction permits requested or approved for 2013.  I also looked at the 2012 Annual Level of Service Report against the Comprehensive Plan.

There is a mention of Crystal Shores - Phase II and Phase III but only as a "Potential" future development that would not impact current levels of service.

In searching the permits database, there are only 2 permits in the system right now for 2013 and they are for a walk-in cooler at Stiltz restaurant and a fire inspection of the cooler.  No new commercial construction permits for Crystal Shores have been issued at the moment.

In reality the only new major development going on for 2013 at Marco Island is the build-out of the city's town center which they are calling "midtown".


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Your probably right, after all, I was talking to a timeshare saleman.
> 
> Since I don't have "Marriott" points, don't know anything about "Marriott" points, and don't want "Marriott" points, (I'll stick with Marriott L/O weeks, RCI Points, & HGVC Points), I couldn't challenge or question anything that he said.   Sorry for repeating the bad info
> 
> But I still luv'd Marco Island & had a great time



Oh no, I'm sorry for giving you the wrong impression!  I didn't mean to make you think that you shouldn't have repeated it.  We love trying to dissect what all the reps say.  

We loved Crystal Shores, too, when we visited a few years ago.  Cisco's pics brought back great memories.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 12, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I took a look at the City of Marco Island's Comprehensive Plan, Planning Board agenda/meeting minutes, and construction permits requested or approved for 2013.  I also looked at the 2012 Annual Level of Service Report against the Comprehensive Plan.
> 
> There is a mention of Crystal Shores - Phase II and Phase III but only as a "Potential" future development that would not impact current levels of service.
> 
> ...


Looks like I was quite extensively lied to by that particular member of the Marriott sales staff at Crystal Shores.  

There wasn't anybody else in the sales offices at the time, just that one slime-ball. :annoyed:


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 12, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry for giving you the wrong impression!  I didn't mean to make you think that you shouldn't have repeated it.  We love trying to dissect what all the reps say.
> 
> We loved Crystal Shores, too, when we visited a few years ago.  Cisco's pics brought back great memories.


That's OK, I just feel a little dumb and embarrassed at the moment. 

But, life goes on -


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 12, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Looks like I was quite extensively lied to by that particular member of the Marriott sales staff at Crystal Shores.
> 
> There wasn't anybody else in the sales offices at the time, just that one slime-ball. :annoyed:



Sales folks and property staff members tend to say what a customer wants to hear.  You will never hear them saying that business is slow, sales are down, and construction projects are non-existent.

They are trainied to make your vacation experience as pleasurable as possible and sometimes that may mean stretching the truth.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 19, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> This is the first we've heard of any changes to the Destination Club that could result in DC Trust Points having any kind of a home resort advantage.  The sales reps won't be able to sell "Crystal Shores Phase II points" if/when development continues there unless Marriott conveys all of the Phase II intervals to a Trust established for only those intervals.  I suppose it's possible that any intervals from any future Marriott development could be conveyed to a different Trust than the one in which all current conveyances are placed, but Marriott certainly hasn't announced anything that would support that set-up.  What your rep said is pretty far-fetched based on all the documents and statements that Marriott has released.


Got a question about the new Marriott points system, that I'm confused about.  Maybe someone can answer.  

BACKGROUND:  Timeshares are proportional ownership (1-week) of a condo.  Your 1-week is construed as Real Estate ownership, where you get a title, you pay Real Estate taxes, and your ownership is recorded in the county that you own your week.  This practice goes for my RCI Points for the week that I own at the Grandview, my Shadow Ridge Marriott week, and the same for HGVC points that are attached to a specific week that is recorded.  What are Chrystal Shores Rep's selling?

QUESTION's:  So what is Marriott doing now that it is not selling weeks (Real Estate Ownership with a recorded deed/title)?  I thought that the new Marriott points would be associated with a specific TS/unit/week that would get a recorded title?  So, in the county records "who owns the units"?  With the new Marriott points system, you no longer "own" anything, only a right to use that's not specifically and legally attached to anything (like HGVC Club Points that you exchanged your week for)?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 20, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Got a question about the new Marriott points system, that I'm confused about.  Maybe someone can answer.
> 
> BACKGROUND:  Timeshares are proportional ownership (1-week) of a condo.  Your 1-week is construed as Real Estate ownership, where you get a title, you pay Real Estate taxes, and your ownership is recorded in the county that you own your week.  This practice goes for my RCI Points for the week that I own at the Grandview, my Shadow Ridge Marriott week, and the same for HGVC points that are attached to a specific week that is recorded.  What are Chrystal Shores Rep's selling?
> 
> QUESTION's:  So what is Marriott doing now that it is not selling weeks (Real Estate Ownership with a recorded deed/title)?  I thought that the new Marriott points would be associated with a specific TS/unit/week that would get a recorded title?  So, in the county records "who owns the units"?  With the new Marriott points system, you no longer "own" anything, only a right to use that's not specifically and legally attached to anything (like HGVC Club Points that you exchanged your week for)?



You now buy from Marriott beneficial interests (BI) in a land trust that manages the real estate (i.e. Timeshare unit/weeks).  My deed is recorded as part of the land trust.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 20, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> You now buy from Marriott beneficial interests (BI) in a land trust that manages the real estate (i.e. Timeshare unit/weeks).  My deed is recorded as part of the land trust.



Thanks,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_trust

Did a Google search on "land trust Marriott timeshares", and got hits like the following:

http://www.tstoday.com/members/magazine/issue116/36-37-marriott points.pdf

I'll read some of these when I get a chance, to try and understand what's going on.

thanks again


----------



## hcarman (Jan 21, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> That's OK, I just feel a little dumb and embarrassed at the moment.
> 
> But, life goes on -



You shouldn't feel embarrassed.  In my opinion, that is more than stretching the truth as we know time share sales folks are so good at -sounds like the sales folks flat lied.  As an owner there, we certainly don't like hearing that, and I will pass that on to our property manager next time we are there.

We also had one of our friends that works in permitting for the State see if he could dig anything up - he too was not able to see any evidence of this project starting up anytime in the near future.  Got my hopes up there, but I figured the news was too good to be true.


----------

